

The Internet of (unmaintained, insecure, and dangerously hackable) Things - tellarin
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/01/smart-tvs-smart-fridges-smart-washing-machines-disaster-waiting-to-happen

======
ArkyBeagle
So don't do that.

